# FR: plus <adjectif> qu'il n'y paraît/paraissait - rôle de "ne" et du pronom "y"



## haldokan

Bonjour, my understanding of the first half of the sentence is that _the road to be travelled is longer than what it seems. _However I don't understand why _paraît _is negated: _qu’il n’y paraît. _

_Cependant, la route qui reste à parcourir est beaucoup plus longue qu’il n’y paraît, et Slumdog Millionaire ne fait que rappeler la difficile mission qui attend le Premier ministre Singh._

Merci.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.
Please see also the main discussion at FR: "ne" without "pas" - "ne" explétif / "ne" littéraire.


----------



## OLN

We natives are so used to this natural construction that we don't always realize how convoluted _y paraître + ne que_ is. 
_more/less than it seems = _plus/moins qu'il n'y paraît  
I can't think of a more concise way.

Another way to say it would be : 
_la route est plus longue qu'elle ne semble l'être
le route s'avère être plus longue que ...  ; la route est en réalité bien plus longue __qu'on ne pensait_

You can't say _s'opposant aux / contredisant les/ démentant les apparences, la route est... _because 'route' is inanimate_.
_


----------



## quinoa

The origin seems to be :"La route *ne* paraît pas plus /aussi longue *que* ce qu'elle est en réalité."


----------



## jann

It's not the negation per se that is confusing, but perhaps the inclusion of the pronoun _y_. 

Of course it's idiomatic, but any idea what that _y_ might refer (have referred) to?


----------



## quinoa

That's right. The origin of this "y" is always "a place". So here :
Elle n'est pas plus longue que ce qu'il paraît là/à cet endroit. Ici le "il" est un impersonnel. On est obligé de trouver des gloses qui parfois ne sont pas très élégantes mais qui permettent de suivre le fil de la pensée et de l'histoire de la langue....


----------



## itka

> Of course it's idiomatic, but any idea what that _y_ might refer (have referred) to?


Non, personnellement, je ne sais pas. Pour moi, c'est une expression aussi peu claire que "il y a".


----------



## Punky Zoé

jann said:


> Of course it's idiomatic, but any idea what that _y_ might refer (have referred) to?





itka said:


> Non, personnellement, je ne sais pas. Pour moi, c'est une expression aussi peu claire que "il y a".


I don't think "y" stands for anything, as in "il y a" previously mentioned by Itka even if one would be tempted to say it refers to 'from this place'.


----------



## quinoa

The "y" in "il y a" refers to a place, a phenomenon similar to the "there" of the English "there is".


----------



## L'Inconnu

haldokan said:


> I don't understand why _paraît _is negated: _qu’il n’y paraît. _


 
It’s not really negated, its just a style adopted by sophisticated French speakers, although no one really knows why. It’s called ‘Ne explétif’ and it is normally used with certain verbs and conjunctions followed by the subjunctif mood.

[...]

Of course, the subjunctive isn’t used in your example. With paraître, however, we are likewise dealing with uncertainty or someone’s point of view, rather than an objective fact. You should find plenty of topics on it. Here is one link that I found amusing, although not particularly informative. 

ne explétif - "ne" sans "pas" - Forum Français Seulement

The pronoun ‘y’ appears to be superfulous. You can have the same thing with ‘en’. 

[...]


----------



## ataraxy3

Bonjour!

J'ai trouvé la version française de "This is Halloween (Voici Halloween)" de "Nightmare Before Christmas" (on peut le trouver sur YouTube).

Au début il y a une section qui est parlé par un narrateur et il dit:

"C'était il y a longtemps, *bien plus qu'il n'y parait*"

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a un "*n*" dans la phrase "il* n*'y parait"

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer?

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Bumas

Bonjour,

"Cette femme plus fragile qu’il n’y paraissait…"

This woman [was] more fragile than she appeared.

Pourquoi y a-t-il un "y" dans la phrase?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_... qu’il paraissait… _serait plus courant. Avec* y*, c'est plus littéraire qu'il n'_y_ paraît  _Y : à cela,_ indéfini (ajout)
Note :_ ... qu'elle (n'y) paraissait_ serait aussi possible.


----------



## OLN

"plus/moins qu'il n'y paraît" est pourtant usuel.

Grevisse classe les expressions "il y a" et "il n'y paraît pas" dans le paragraphe "Valeur imprécise de _en _et de _y_".

Voir aussi le fil plus intelligent qu'il ne le paraît / qu'il n'y paraît dans le forum FS.


----------



## atcheque

Oui, OLN, *usuel* 
J'aurais dû écrire* plus soutenu* , non _littéraire_ 
J'écrivais _courant_ comme dans* langage courant*, pas uniquement au sens _plus fréquent_.


----------



## Bezoard

atcheque said:


> Note :_ ... qu'elle (n'y) paraissait_ serait aussi possible.


Euh, j'ai un doute, là. Plutôt _qu'elle (ne) (le) paraissait._


----------



## atcheque

Bezoard said:


> Plutôt _qu'elle (ne) (le) paraissait._


Oh !  Oui, bien sûr Bezoard  Merci. Comme dans le fil cité par OLN


----------

